# Need help deciding



## Keep Traveling (Oct 29, 2009)

I have narrowed our choices down to three resorts.  We are trying to check out all the NICE resorts in Orlando.  Have done the Marriotts, HGVC and Disney.  So we are looking to the seconds.

I have selected :
Villas at Regal Palms (VRP)
Diamond Resorts - Cypress Pointe Grand Villas
Liki Tiki

I have read all the reviews but we are going with a 2.5,4,6, 10 year old.  We would like to use th Pool which seems best at Liki Tiki but the other seems OK.  

I can get a 2 bedroom at Liki Tiki
3 bedroom at Cypress Point
4 bedroom at Regal Palms.

Any insight would be helpful.
KT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*Cypress Pointe Grande Villas & Liki Tiki.*




Keep Traveling said:


> Any insight would be helpful.


Ten-year-olds might specially enjoy the Liki-Tiki waterpark-like pool.  The 2½- & 4- & 6-year-olds are apt to be plenty happy at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, which BTW has a complete kid playground on site plus mini-golf (nominal charge). 

Everybody staying at the Grande Villas also gets to use all the recreational facilities at Cypress Point Phase One right across the street, including the famous triple-slide Volcano Pool.  Two pools are right there on site at the Grande Villas -- Free Form Pool & Turtle Pool (both slideless). 

We are not familiar with Villas At Regal Palms (VRP). 

Liki Tiki is way out Rt. 192, over there by Orange Lake.  Cypress Pointe Grande Villas is a mile or less from the main entrance into Downtown Disney -- just about the best timeshare location of any Orlando resort. 

Check-in for the Grande Villas is in the Phase One clubhouse.  All the Grande Villas condo buildings have elevators.  (Don't know about Liki Tiki.)  

A Grande Villas 3BR unit consists of 2 master suites + 1 dinky bedroom equipped with 2 single beds.  The 2nd master suite is actually a stand-alone adjoining 1BR lock-off unit, with its own luxury bathroom & mini-kitchen (which could be considered a complete kitchen if it had a dishwasher).  Click here for a floor plan diagram of a Grande Villas 3BR condo. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We came _this_ close to buying -- resale, sight unseen -- a fixed-week 2BR timeshare unit at Liki Tiki back in 2002, when the name of the resort was still Isle Of Bali. (Between then & now the name was briefly Ron Jon before it settled on Liki Tiki. Go figure.)   We bailed on Isle Of Bali & instead bought a floating 3BR week at Cypress Pointe Phase One, also resale & also sight unseen.  The following year we sold Phase One & bought an equivalent floating 3BR unit at Phase Two (Cypress Pointe Grande Villas).  The rest is history.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for you help.

We are going with Cypress Pointe this time...

KT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*You're Welcome.*




Keep Traveling said:


> Thanks for you help.
> 
> We are going with Cypress Pointe this time.


Let us know how it goes & how you like the timeshare. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 29, 2009)

Keep Traveling said:


> ... We are going with a 2.5, 4, 6, 10 year old.... Any insight would be helpful.



Travelling with such a crowd must be sheer joy.
1. Consider hiring a babysitter/nanny/au pair.
B. Look into birth-control, going forward.
< not that its any of my business > :ignore:


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 29, 2009)

I looked at Regal Palms and decided to take a pass.  It seems like the complex is not particularly attractive - converted apartment blocks.  The pool area is quite a way from the timeshare units.  It is walkable but not convenient with a group of kids.

Personally, I'd stick with the Marriotts.   

Deb


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 29, 2009)

We are currently looking for our home Orlando resort.  We currently like the DVCs, the Grande Vista, vistanas but they are all very big.

So we are looking at some mid range ones that are easier to trade in to, not that the other ones are hard.  

P.S.  The kids aren't all mine, just 1...These others I just invite down.  haha

KT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2009)

*Big Bargain On Outstanding Orlando 3BR-3BA Lock-Off Timeshare.*




Keep Traveling said:


> We are currently looking for our home Orlando resort.


Click here for a floating Diamond Season 3BR lock-off unit at Cypress Pointe Phase One that somebody (not me) is offering on eBay for a starting bid of _One Dollar_ -- $1 -- no reserve. 

By contrast, we paid $3*,*500 for the same thing, back in 2002. 

Then in 2006 we paid $500 for _Half_ -- ½ -- of the same thing (i.e., EEY). 

Both of ours were bought resale from private owners (i.e., non-eBay). 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

